# Conversation Help



## Jaimas (Feb 20, 2015)

I'm going to sound like such an idiot for this.

How do I invite people to a conversation in progress? Is six people just the max allowed?


----------



## Ronald Gaygun (Feb 20, 2015)

Yeah, six is the max from my experience.


----------



## Jaimas (Feb 20, 2015)

That explains it. Thanks.


----------



## KingofManga420 (Feb 20, 2015)

Jaimas said:


> That explains it. Thanks.


Do I get to be a part of your secret porn ring now?


----------



## CatParty (Feb 20, 2015)

lol like anyone wants to pm any of you


----------



## LM 697 (Feb 21, 2015)

Due to the high profile and suspicious nature of your conversation, you must invite a staff member such as myself so we can examine it for any rule breaking.


----------



## Insing (Nov 5, 2019)

I cannot start conversations. How will I get the permission for it?


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 5, 2019)

Insing said:


> I cannot start conversations. How will I get the permission for it?


lurkmoar and postmoar, newfag

But seriously, it's probably just an anti-spam feature, so just do that for a bit. It should clear up soon enough.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 5, 2019)

I was expecting a question on how you start a conversation with someone IRL. Dissapointed.


----------



## Insing (Nov 6, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> lurkmoar and postmoar, newfag
> But seriously, it's probably just an anti-spam feature, so just do that for a bit. It should clear up soon enough.


Thanks bud!
Sometimes you just have to ask... now it suddenly works!



Token Weaboo said:


> I was expecting a question on how you start a conversation with someone IRL. Dissapointed.


 Got any tip for me Hitch?


----------

